# Biblical Israel is California



## emperornorton (Nov 11, 2021)

No, not Palestine; not France, not Thailand. Biblical Israel is California.








You know the song? _California here I come, right back where I started from..._

The Jezreel Valley, the plain of Esdraelon...California. Maybe that's why the local football club is named _The Central Valley Armageddon... 




_


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 11, 2021)

Maybe most cultures on the world have the same history, and thus we can find all the biblical roots everyhwere, because the founders used that symbology?


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 11, 2021)

For myself there are just two solid possibilities, Bulgaria or the Vatican Fiction Factory with 'in my mind' as a rank outsider.

All hail

Edit fixing inevitable typo.


----------



## emperornorton (Nov 11, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Maybe most cultures on the world have the same history, and thus we can find all the biblical roots everyhwere, because the founders used that symbology?


Maybe some Biblical themes are ubiquitous or universal; it's possible. But consider this: the _Jerusalem cricket_ and the _crucifixion thorn_ are found in one place only--the American Southwest.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 11, 2021)

emperornorton said:


> Maybe some Biblical themes are ubiquitous or universal; it's possible. But consider this: the _Jerusalem cricket_ and the _crucifixion thorn_ are found in one place only--the American Southwest.



And the Shroud of Turin is only found in Turin.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Nov 11, 2021)

Israel never existed anywhere until May 14th, 1948.

This is all getting a bit silly, imo.


----------



## matematik (Nov 11, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Israel never existed anywhere until May 14th, 1948.
> 
> This is all getting a bit silly, imo.



So you're saying that biblical history is a fake and invented story and Israel was created as a country to support this fake narrative?


----------



## voyager14 (Nov 12, 2021)

matematik said:


> So you're saying that biblical history is a fake and invented story and Israel was created as a country to support this fake narrative?


Most likely that biblical history is true but incomplete, intentionally altered by those who would deceive us


----------



## Will Scarlet (Nov 12, 2021)

matematik said:


> So you're saying that biblical history is a fake and invented story and Israel was created as a country to support this fake narrative?



More or less, yes I am. I thought I'd like to see how it feels to be a forum 'radical'.  Seriously though, there's that frantic period around 1000 AD when everything turned up at once - the Masoretic Old Testament, the three different flavours of Jews just appeared in Germany, Spain and Eastern Europe, but not Israel. The New Testament topography and geography appears to indicate that it was written in France... there's much much more, but it's for another thread rather than this one.


----------



## AgentOrange5 (Nov 14, 2021)

voyager14 said:


> Most likely that biblical history is true but incomplete, intentionally altered by those who would deceive us


Even the Bible itself says that it has been altered.

Jeremiah 8:* "How can you say, "we are wise, for we have the law of the LORD," when actually the lying pen of the scribes has handled it falsely?"


----------



## Tribe Of Yahudah (Nov 14, 2021)

emperornorton said:


> No, not Palestine; not France, not Thailand. Biblical Israel is California.
> 
> 
> View attachment 13665
> ...


Idk about California being Israel, but I do know that it was once as an island, and it was supposedly close to the Terrestrial Paradise (Eden), that the Gulf of California was originally called the Red Sea, Utah (Jutah/Yutah/Yudah) is supposedly part of the true territory of the tribe of Judah, in what I believe is part of the TRUE land of the 12 tribes of Israel...AMERICA, AKA EDEN. I have been trying to find more information about the earlier years of the area now called Utah, before it became part of the United States, but for some strange reason there are no available books or maps before the 1800's regarding this (VERY suspicious). 

Utah contains many biblically named cities and towns, in the same general proximity to one another, as the biblical towns of the same names within the bible. It also has a Jordan river, which is a major tributary to the Great Salt Lake, just as the Dead Sea ALSO has a Jordan river as a major tributary to it, and is ALSO bordered by the Jordan river to the east of it. Interesting to note that both the GSL and the DS are eerily similar in makeup, history and formation, as remnants of once larger Pleistocene lakes (Lake Bonneville and Lake Lisan respectively). Utah is known as the "beehive state" (think the land of milk and HONEY), and also has a Mount Nebo, upon which God showed Moses a view of the "Promised Land", which was promised to Abraham and his descendants. Is it a coincidence that America has been frequently called the "Promised Land" by many immigrants coming here? Me thinks not. 

Napoleon said it best: "History is a set of lies agreed upon". And I think TPTB have lied to us, and everything is opposite of what we have been told, because the devil isn't original at all. I believe that America isn't the "new world", but is actually the "old world", as there are many more pyramids located throughout America (particularly within the Grand Canyon) that are far older than the pyramids of Giza. There have been bones of giants found throughout America, which corresponds to the biblical tribes of giants living around and among the Hebrews, that the Smithsonian has PLENTY of knowledge, pictures, bones and other artifacts about, but denies such evidence even exists.

I was always curious about Mormons, why they chose Utah of all places to live, that more than half of all Utahns are Mormons belonging to the church of LDS, and how that church came about. Then I read the book, 'The Sealed Portion' and it reveals the mystery of the church of the LDS as well as its TRUE founder (not Joseph Smith). 

From Chapter 81:26-41...(**pay very careful attention to these scriptures**)

26 And the Lord shall command Joseph to hide the true nature of the visitation that he shall receive from the Father and the Son until he hath established a means whereby the fullness of his gospel might come forth unto the children of men.
27 And the Lord shall suffer once again that a church be established among the Gentiles that they might have an opportunity to know the true gospel of Jesus Christ, and have the truth of all things taught to them by the Spirit of God, once they have perfected their lives to such a degree that the Spirit is able to bear Its witness unto them.
28 And if the children of men were righteous, then they would have the Spirit to teach unto them all things that would lead them safely down the straight and narrow path which leadeth to eternal life and happiness.
29 But the children of men have never been of such a righteous state that they could have the great blessing of the Spirit.
30 And for this purpose the Lord shall suffer that Joseph establish a church in the latter days, that these things might more easily be accepted by those who are accustomed to receiving their instructions from God from a church, or from a man, or a prophet, who shall be like unto Moses.
31 Now, I have already explained unto you that this is not the way the Lord would teach us his ways, but he suffereth it because of your wickedness in denying the power of the Holy Spirit and in not keeping the commandments which are given in the words and gospel of Christ.
32 And the Father shall allow the rising up of this latter day church so that He can show by an example the great weakness and frailities of the children of men in complying with His plan while they choose to follow the course which Satan hath set for them.
33 For ye cannot serve God and Mammon. He who hath ears that hear, let him understand.
34 And it shall come to pass that this church, which shall be established by Joseph, shall be established in righteousness in the beginning.
35 And after it hath been established in righteousness, the people of the church shall begin to rebel against Joseph. And when they shall begin to rebel against this prophet of God, the church that was suffered by the Lord to be built up for the sanctification and instruction of the saints of God, and its authority, shall be taken from the earth.
36 And in its stead there shall rise up two more churches, which shall both claim the power and authority that the Lord gave unto Joseph in the beginning to establish a church of God among the people.
37 But the Lord shall take the power and authority of the priesthood, which is after his Holy Order, from off the earth when the first church shall be destroyed; and this power and authority to establish a righteous church shall not be given again unto the children of men upon the earth.
38 And Satan shall take the remnants of the church of God and they shall be under his power. And he shall see which church shall give unto him his authority, or in other words, which church shall seek after the things of the world and the pride and honor of the men of the earth.
39 And there shall be one of these two that shall rise up above all other churches of the latter days. Nevertheless, it shall not rise up in righteousness, but in wickedness, for those who shall belong to this church shall also belong to the church of the devil and desire the blessings of this great and abominable church.
40 And ye shall witness hereafter in this record the rise of this great church which shall be called the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter- day Saints. And ye shall see the way in which Satan in subtleness overcometh this church and taketh control of its leaders, so that it becometh a powerful church that shall wield the power that it shall receive from Satan, who shall be its God and its Christ.
41 But in the beginning it was not so. And I have shown unto you that the record of my fathers shall come forth unto Joseph, and he shall translate the part which is unsealed and publish it to the world, so that all might know of the work of the Father, which was wrought upon the land of Eden, which is this promised land, which shall be called in the latter days, the United States of America.

***Kurimeo Ahau on YT does a fantastic job in researching not just the 12 tribes of Israel, but also the history of the Americas.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Nov 14, 2021)

Tribe Of Yahudah said:


> ***Kurimeo Ahau on YT does a fantastic job in researching not just the 12 tribes of Israel, but also the history of the Americas.



 And let's not forget that he also:

"Kurimeo Ahau runs their Youtube channel, Kurimeo Ahau and works with brands to promote their products to their Youtube channel's subscribers." _Source_

Doth they verily speaketh thusly in mid 19th century America or is that just showboating?

Have you ever seen the original stones or the gold tablets? Has anyone, apart from Smith?


----------



## Tribe Of Yahudah (Nov 14, 2021)

AgentOrange5 said:


> Even the Bible itself says that it has been altered.
> 
> Jeremiah 8:* "How can you say, "we are wise, for we have the law of the LORD," when actually the lying pen of the scribes has handled it falsely?"


Or even these: Job 9:24 The earth is given into the hand of the wicked: he covereth the faces of the judges thereof; if not, where, and who is he? 1 Maccabees 3:48 and laid open the book of the law, wherein the heathen sought to paint the likeness of their images. Jeremiah 16:19-20 O LORD, my strength, and my fortress, and my refuge in the day of affliction, the Gentiles shall come unto thee from the ends of the earth, and shall say, Surely our fathers have inherited lies, vanity, and things wherein there is no profit. Shall a man make gods unto himself, and they are no gods? Wisdom of Solomon 14 breaks down how the world has been deceived as a result of a grieving father contracting a certain artist to make his dead son immortalized as a false god.

Its no coincidence that TPTB allowed only 66 books in the bible (note the number 66). They removed many books from the completed gospel, including the "lost books", Nag Hammadi and Apocrypha, and many others, because these books revealed far too much truth to who these deceivers are. In 2 Esdras 14:44, Esdras says that he, along with the 5 men that the Most High gave understanding to, wrote 204 books. So what happened to the rest, and why were they removed? Inquiring minds would like to know...


Will Scarlet said:


> Have you ever seen the original stones or the gold tablets? Has anyone, apart from Smith?


I have not. And I think that Joseph Smith was another liar that stole a portion of the once complete bible along with artifacts from the Hebrews, and claimed it as his own and telling others that "the Lord spoke to him". Again, the book 'The Sealed Portion' reveals the deception behind Smith and the church of LDS. But I have heard about the decalogue tablet that was found in Ohio, inscribed with the 10 commandments in Hebrew along with an image of Moses, which proved that the ancient Hebrews were indeed in North America long before Columbus and any Europeans arrived here.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Nov 14, 2021)

Tribe Of Yahudah said:


> But I have heard about the decalogue tablet that was found in Ohio, inscribed with the 10 commandments in Hebrew along with an image of Moses, which proved that the ancient Hebrews were indeed in North America long before Columbus and any Europeans arrived here.



They are 'The Newark Holy Stones' and are proven forgeries. They don't have the commandments written on them anyway.

https://www.ohiotraveler.com/newark-holy-stones/

Apparently whenever a rock with ancient text is found, some professor pops up out of the woodwork, claims it's Hebrew and labels it decalogue y voila! Indisputable proof that the 12 tribes were not a total fiction and the whole Earth belongs to the Jews.

https://www.tabletmag.com/sections/arts-letters/articles/the-mystery-stone


----------



## Persister (Nov 14, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Israel never existed anywhere until May 14th, 1948.
> 
> This is all getting a bit silly, imo.


The Edomite Judean/Jewish state of Judea, which they are calling, wrongfully, Israel, is a fraud perpetrated on Judeo (Jewish)-Christians and the world by The Synagogue of Satan.
Who Are The Jews.pdf - Shared with pCloud

Prior to Grand Tartary controlling North America, The Phoenicians, largely Israelites, occupied North America. There is a long history of Israelite presence throughout Asia, Europe and North America. Here are my thoughts on how The Israelites of Scythia/Tartary populated North America, coming from Northern Asia.
The 1,000 Years in Scripture.pdf - Shared with pCloud


----------



## Enzu (Nov 14, 2021)

Close up on the Los Lunas Stone, which has been defaced since at least 2006
The Los Lunas Decalogue Stone Close-up
View attachment los_lunas_closeup.JPG






More details on it in this blog with references to other source material:
The staggering implications of the ancient inscriptions at Hidden Mountain near Los Lunas, New Mexico


> While that Wikipedia entry says that the stone was not discovered until the 1880s, Mr. David Allen Deal in his book [Discovery of Ancient America] points to an account from a former resident of the Los Lunas area named Florencio Chavez, Sr. who stated that he was shown the rock by his maternal grandfather, Simon Serna, who was born around 1829 and who had been shown the rock by his own father, who said he had seen it as early as 1800.
> 
> Further, while the Wikipedia article declares that "The Paleo-Hebrew script is practically identical to the Phoenician script, which was known at the time, thus not precluding the possibility of fraud," no evidence is presented to explain who in the barren desert of New Mexico with knowledge of Paleo-Hebrew chose to painstakingly scratch it onto the side of an 80-ton boulder -- with a misplaced line and a later correction with a caret, a symbol which can be shown to have been used in antiquity for inserting missing text, by the way -- as a fraud. It is one thing to say someone could have made a fraudulent inscription out there, but it is an entirely different thing to provide a suspect and a motive for such an elaborate fraud in such a remote spot.
> 
> ...


----------



## voyager14 (Nov 15, 2021)

AgentOrange5 said:


> Even the Bible itself says that it has been altered.
> 
> Jeremiah 8:* "How can you say, "we are wise, for we have the law of the LORD," when actually the lying pen of the scribes has handled it falsely?"


To clarify I don't think the Bible we have is in any way incorrect or different than how God intended it. What I was saying is that there are scriptures that were taken out and destroyed or hidden, likely during a reset

And if you read Jeremiah 8:8 in the KJV, which I take as the only trustworthy English translation, the meaning changes dramatically 
Lets start in verse 7



> 7 Yea, the stork in the heaven knoweth her appointed times; and the turtle and the crane and the swallow observe the time of their coming; but my people know not the judgment of the Lord.
> 
> 8 How do ye say, We are wise, and the law of the Lord is with us? Lo, certainly in vain made he it; the pen of the scribes is in vain.


The passage is directed at the self-righteous men of Jerusalem, who claim to be wise, and claim to know God's laws, but either fail to understand them, fail to correctly use them, or both. Notice the KJV says 'the pen of the scribes is in vain', meaning the laws were passed down to these self-righteous men in vain because of their pride.


----------



## wommak (Nov 15, 2021)

Jehovah is recent scam. That name never existed before 1800. Another scripted  thing to divide people.


----------



## Persister (Nov 20, 2021)

voyager14 said:


> To clarify I don't think the Bible we have is in any way incorrect or different than how God intended it. What I was saying is that there are scriptures that were taken out and destroyed or hidden, likely during a reset
> 
> And if you read Jeremiah 8:8 in the KJV, which I take as the only trustworthy English translation, the meaning changes dramatically
> Lets start in verse 7
> ...


Keep in mind the fact that The Edomite Judean/Jewish Scribes made more than 27,000, deliberate, mistranslations of The Textus Receptus, the manuscript that was used for The K.J.V. The only way a true Christian (Messianic), Judeo (Jewish)-Christians too, can learn the true Word of Yahweh, is to use The Strong's Numbering System with concordances, like Gesenius' and Vine's.


----------



## AgentOrange5 (Nov 20, 2021)

voyager14 said:


> The passage is directed at the self-righteous men of Jerusalem, who claim to be wise, and claim to know God's laws, but either fail to understand them, fail to correctly use them, or both. Notice the KJV says 'the pen of the scribes is in vain', meaning the laws were passed down to these self-righteous men in vain because of their pride.



That is a good explanation, that I hadn't heard before. 

I do believe, that everything we need to know for salvation, is included in the Bible. I think there is a lot that isn't included, and likely some things in the Bible that aren't true (but nothing that would change the overarching message of salvation.) 

I do often ponder if we aren't in Revelations 20:7


wommak said:


> Jehovah is recent scam. That name never existed before 1800. Another scripted  thing to divide people.



I agree with you that the name Jehovah is man-made. But that doesn't mean there isn't a God who is interacting with humankind and left a message for us in Biblical texts.


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 20, 2021)

Persister said:


> The only way a true Christian (Messianic), Judeo (Jewish)-Christians too, can learn the true Word of Yahweh, is to use The Strong's Numbering System with concordances, like Gesenius' and Vine's.


What's your take on Gesenius being the first (in the 19th century) to give a name to the particular and singular grammatic anomaly called by him _*pluralis excellentiae*_ (Pluralis excellentiae - Wikipedia)? Why have Jews and Christians failed to adequately define this singularity after centuries upon centuries of meticulous study of the Bible(s)?


----------



## Persister (Nov 20, 2021)

Speaking of Revelation 20:7 -
7 "And when the thousand years are finished, Satan shall be loosed out of his prison,"
8 "And shall go out to deceive the nations who are in the four corners of the earth, Gog and Magog, to gather them together to battle: the number of whom _is_ as the sand of the sea."

One might find my study interesting:

The 1,000 Years in Scripture
The 1,000 Years in Scripture.pdf - Shared with pCloud


----------



## AgentOrange5 (Nov 20, 2021)

Persister said:


> Speaking of Revelation 20:7 -
> 7 "And when the thousand years are finished, Satan shall be loosed out of his prison,"
> 8 "And shall go out to deceive the nations who are in the four corners of the earth, Gog and Magog, to gather them together to battle: the number of whom _is_ as the sand of the sea."
> 
> ...


It does sound interesting, I just downloaded it and will check it out.


----------



## Persister (Nov 20, 2021)

AgentOrange5 said:


> It does sound interesting, I just downloaded it and will check it out.


Thank you, AgentOrange5. I've done both secular and Scriptural research for more than 40 years. I think out-of-the-box (the Edomite paradigm). One needs to "suspend" their life-long indoctrination by The Edomite Judeans/Jews. Then, begin to search out the truth. And when they do that, they will soon come to the conclusion that they have been on the wrong path.

My groups, on MeWe, are "Reality Vs. Fabrication" and "The Adam and The Israelites."


----------



## Tribe Of Yahudah (Jan 26, 2022)

I find it absolutely appalling that truth is being heavily censored on just about every platform now, and this one is no exception. Anything that doesn't go along with the narrative of the consensus, gets deleted, even WITH proof. But others can ramble on, throwing in their own opinions, and somehow those are good enough to remain posted to discuss and debate? Sign of the times for sure.


----------



## trismegistus (Jan 26, 2022)

Tribe Of Yahudah said:


> I find it absolutely appalling that truth is being heavily censored on just about every platform now, and this one is no exception. Anything that doesn't go along with the narrative of the consensus, gets deleted, even WITH proof. But others can ramble on, throwing in their own opinions, and somehow those are good enough to remain posted to discuss and debate? Sign of the times for sure.



This site is moderated to ensure that the topics of the OP are adhered to, it is not a reflection on the accuracy or opinions of users on the site.  Perfect example is your reply here.  It has nothing to do with the OP, you appeared in a random thread to cause a stink about censorship and accused the site and its staff of censorship.  In any normal circumstances this would be removed for being off topic, but since you are relatively new here I am leaving it here in order to hopefully allow you a greater understanding of how our approach works.

If you go into a thread and post massive sections of the bible in order to prove a point not even relevant to the thread itself, it will be removed (something you have already done, and been removed).  If you want to start your own thread to discuss your theories, we welcome it but keep in mind that not everyone here will share your perspectives, and you may be expected to provide more evidence than Bible quotes. 

If you do not like this style of moderation, I recommend you find another website to post your research.  If you feel that you have something additional to say on this topic, please DM the staff and do not clog up threads with this type of discussion.


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 26, 2022)

Enzu said:


> details on it in this blog with references to other source material:


The Los Lunas Stone and its archaeastrological significance as a support of authenticity is similar to  the Michigan Relic, written in a variant of Coptic, also an obscure language, with gnostic theology never before encountered by anyone- not until the pistis sophia was “discovered”decades later.  These finds were claimed to be hoaxed, which is a very lazy argument- this isn’t modern Bohairic or Sahidic Coptic that churchgoers of today are vaguely familiar with- this was a dialect thought to be done away with centuries prior.

The longer I try to research Eden, the list of places (arguments) just gets longer and longer. However, its curious that among the worlds oldest trees the greatest and one if the oldest forests is in America- perhaps the only verifiable biologic evidence of antiquity that hasnt been stolen? Include the petrified forests, which is a total mystery to me and it gets my imagination going.


----------

